# Sarasota/Siesta Key Advice



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I wanted to check the tides before I replied... they are not that great for wade fishing.

I would go search out some beach Snook fishing. Sunrise is the best time as sunset around that area gets a bit crouded everywhere. Shell Road on North Siesta has a beach acess on it that is very nice. If you go to the very north end of Siesta Beach there is nice structure and a cement pier you can walk out on. If you get a hair to do some exploring you can walk around the rocks just to the north of the end of the beach and get to the private beach closer to big pass. If you have time to fish this at Sunset or a little after you could work on scoring a Tarpon or a nice Snook with a plug. Jigs here can produce anything that swims.

If you go south to Turtle Beach there is less people traffic. Look for pods of glass minnows at sunrise and work around them.

Plan on working the water colum. Everything can be caught now off the shore. The water color is pretty clear so stay with the lighter colors. DOA's can give you a pretty mixed bag. Plugs will get you into the mackrel and can be caught all day. Bring a couple pompano jigs and you can have a try at them.

If your looking for some "culture" hit up the drum circle Sunday night just north of the siesta pavilion. Bring your own beer, no glass. You cant go wrong with food on the island, it's all good.


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

> I wanted to check the tides before I replied... they are not that great for wade fishing.
> 
> I would go search out some beach Snook fishing.  Sunrise is the best time as sunset around that area gets a bit crouded everywhere.  Shell Road on North Siesta has a beach acess on it that is very nice.  If you go to the very north end of Siesta Beach there is nice structure and a cement pier you can walk out on.  If you get a hair to do some exploring you can walk around the rocks just to the north of the end of the beach and get to the private beach closer to big pass.  If you have time to fish this at Sunset or a little after you could work on scoring a Tarpon or a nice Snook with a plug.  Jigs here can produce anything that swims.
> 
> ...



They still do the Drum Circle?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Every Sunday

http://www.simplysarasota.com/DrumCircle.html


----------

